# Black & Decker Dovetail Jig #52331



## cliffb (Jul 28, 2012)

Does anybody know anything about the Black & Decker Dovetail Jig #52331? Is it made under another name?
Is it worth buying cheap?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Many make the same jig, if it's real cheap ,then Yes ..

Black & Decker Dovetail Jig #52331 | eBay

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/11365-black-decker-dovetail-jig.html

I need a manual for a dovetail jig #52331 type 2 is there a - FixYa

==



cliffb said:


> Does anybody know anything about the Black & Decker Dovetail Jig #52331? Is it made under another name?
> Is it worth buying cheap?


----------



## cliffb (Jul 28, 2012)

I let it go on Ebay. After researching I decided to get a Porter Cable 4212 or 4216. Thanks for the reply


----------

